# Educating Birds



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

It seems to me the biggest problem with new hunters or old hunters who never learned, is educating birds. Through over calling or calling to loud, or spooking birds while walking around the woods blowing up a box call. Personally, I prefer to only use soft yelps, but mostly clucks and purrs. What's you thoughts and experiences with educated birds? How'd you eventually kill them?


----------



## arkie1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ambush!! Had one that always stayed in a big field, everyone had tried him on the club and he was smart. Got in the middle with my ghillie suit about four in the morning to kill that one. Told no one how I did it but they were impressed that I killed him.


----------



## MKW (Feb 6, 2013)

This should be interesting.
I don't too much believe in turkeys getting "educated". 
Sure, you can spook them if they see you, but I don't believe that if you call too loud or too much they think, "That's a person over there trying to kill me." 
Turkeys ain't smart, they're scared. And some folks give them way too much credit, IMO.

Mike


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

Ambush might be the best way. I think turkeys a pretty smart. People calling to loud then bumping the bird, a lot of time that bird won't respond to calling anymore. A lot of people do it with decoys as well, call to a bird that comes to a decoy then spook him. He may not come back to the decoy (although some won't come to a decoy at all).


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 6, 2013)

There aint a bird out there that can't be killed!! Reguardless of someones outlook on a tough tom. There flesh and bone and have weakness, its up to you to find it.


----------



## MKW (Feb 6, 2013)

With turkeys that are educated, call shy, and decoy shy...how do you ever kill them?

Mike


----------



## MKW (Feb 6, 2013)

Turkeys spend their whole lives trying to avoid predators. You are just another predator and the more efficient predator you are, the more successful you'll be...period. ANY turkey can be killed.

Mike


----------



## fowl play (Feb 6, 2013)

mankind is the most highly evolved predator on the planet (well most of us anyway) I believe people give to much credit to their prey especially the turkey. Like others have stated turkeys spend their entire life avoiding predators the only thing they are above on food chain is a worm or a cricket!  You will never hear me say I was out smarted by a turkey,  I might not kill him that particular hunt but theirs always tomorrow!!


----------



## Dallen92 (Feb 6, 2013)

Birds may become somewhat educated from others at time, but i feel like if you catch him at the right time when he is feeling lonely and looking for a hen he may still come in. On another note though big birds that are older normally don't get big and old by being dumb either. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 6, 2013)

MKW said:


> This should be interesting.
> I don't too much believe in turkeys getting "educated".
> Sure, you can spook them if they see you, but I don't believe that if you call too loud or too much they think, "That's a person over there trying to kill me."
> Turkeys ain't smart, they're scared. And some folks give them way too much credit, IMO.
> ...


I agree - I have watched a gobbler leave a strutting spot and come right back after "spooking" him with my truck...he was strutting in the middle of the road and I drove by him after he jumped into the pines.  That might not be the case if you walked up on him.  Either way they ain't that smart nor is their memory that good.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 6, 2013)

They all have that moment they get dumb.


----------



## six (Feb 6, 2013)

Those are excuse turkeys.  You kill them by being more like a turkey than a typical turkey hunter.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> I agree - I have watched a gobbler leave a strutting spot and come right back after "spooking" him with my truck...he was strutting in the middle of the road and I drove by him after he jumped into the pines.  That might not be the case if you walked up on him.  Either way they ain't that smart nor is their memory that good.



I'd say most turkeys are a lot more accustomed to cars and trucks passing by than a man yelping.

And I'm not saying any bird cant be killed, just asking your personal strategy for a bird that seemingly always runs the other way at the sight of a decoy or the sound of a call, and  if he doesn't go the other way he certainly doesn't come to you. While you may hunt un-pressured birds, many dont have that opportunity.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 6, 2013)

PaulD said:


> They all have that moment they get dumb.


Well said!


----------



## awm83 (Feb 6, 2013)

Turkeys are very instinctual. Not smart. Any bird can be killed.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 6, 2013)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> I'd say most turkeys are a lot more accustomed to cars and trucks passing by than a man yelping.
> 
> And I'm not saying any bird cant be killed, just asking your personal strategy for a bird that seemingly always runs the other way at the sight of a decoy or the sound of a call, and  if he doesn't go the other way he certainly doesn't come to you. While you may hunt un-pressured birds, many dont have that opportunity.



My personal strategy would be to be waiting for him when he flies down.  Plus, try to pattern him i.e. figure out where he likes to go first thing in the morning or other times of the day - then do a little some soft calling (every 15 minutes or so) and don't use decoys.  Plus, I'm sure one morning he will slip up or gobble good to help you seal the deal.  I guess with a bird like that it's about being in the right place at the right time.  My .02 cents worth.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 6, 2013)

I find most birds are creatures of habit. If you see him at a spot at 10:00am today he will be there tomorrow at around 10:00am. Unless something changes the conditions. After that he will either change his habit or revert back when conditions return.


----------



## ryano (Feb 6, 2013)

Hard to subscribe to the theory that you can call too much or too loud after watching this


----------



## Brianf (Feb 6, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> I agree - I have watched a gobbler leave a strutting spot and come right back after "spooking" him with my truck...he was strutting in the middle of the road and I drove by him after he jumped into the pines.  That might not be the case if you walked up on him.  Either way they ain't that smart nor is their memory that good.



I spooked a gobbler two days in a row leaving around 2:30 in the afternoon. He would be in a plot that runs beside a logging road. I would be in my Kawasaki mule and he blew out of there both days when I drove by. I gave him a couple days then went and killed him at 2:15, standing in the edge of the same plot.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder if the belief in the ability to educate wild turkeys is what drives the gimmick market, except for the squealin hen of course. That no gimmick right there.


----------



## six (Feb 6, 2013)

Toddmann said:


> I wonder if the belief in the ability to educate wild turkeys is what drives the gimmick market.


Individual perception is reality, that's what drives it.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 6, 2013)

Somewhere on the WMA I hunt is a stupid two year old looking for love. I just have to put on my boots and find him. I do how I was taught - if the birds are loud I'm loud. If the birds are quiet I'm quiet. 
But, I'm out there to kill a bird. I've read alot of books and some days the old timers are right on. A couple SOFT yelps and a leaf scratch or two and your in business. Multiple days in a row of hunting a particular bird will help too. If one thing doesn't work try something different the next day. But, I don't spend too much time on one particular bird. There's always one out there that wants to play. You just have to find him.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 6, 2013)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> And I'm not saying any bird cant be killed, just asking your personal strategy for a bird that seemingly always runs the other way at the sight of a decoy or the sound of a call,



So your saying some of these birds, take off running when you start calling


----------



## Brad (Feb 6, 2013)

I just got done reading Ray Eyes book,and his take on this subject makes total sense.turkeys don't know that we make sounds like them. They don't have the ability to reason. They communicate daily with each other and if us calling made them stop they would go extinct pretty quick. People pressure will cause them to move a little and alter there movements but its not calling. Like MKW said they aren't smart they are scared.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 6, 2013)

Most people think turkeys are hard to kill because they are smart or educated or extra wary.  I think most of the time it's because he's more timid than smart.  He didn't live through all those turkey seasons to grow them big long spurs by being anxious or bold.

Increased human activity in the woods has been documented to cause a reduction in gobbling activity, etc.  But I don't think you educate them to turkey calls.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> So your saying some of these birds, take off running when you start calling



Haha, No that's not what I am saying. I'm just making conversation and getting everyone's outlook on tough birds. Although I'm sure every bird you call to comes in on a line.

I actually agree that people give more credit to a bird than they should, but careless hunters do make it tougher to kill some birds.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 6, 2013)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> Haha, No *that's not what I am saying*. I'm just making conversation and getting everyone's outlook on tough birds. Although I'm sure every bird you call to comes in on a line.





GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> And I'm not saying any bird cant be killed, just asking your personal strategy for a bird that *seemingly always runs the other way* at the sight of a decoy or the *sound of a call*, and  if he doesn't go the other way he certainly doesn't come to you.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

"just making conversation"


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 6, 2013)

Call them educated, smart, lucky, whatever, but every bird can be killed, there's nothing better to me than finding one of those hard to kill birds, i had one a few years back that i hunted almost everyday for 11 days, but on that 12th day, i toted him to the truck, i almost felt bad, he had been a great opponent, i'd lay awake at night scheming about what i'd do different the next morning. if i make up my mind to kill him, i don't quit til he's in the truck.


----------



## albrown100 (Feb 6, 2013)

First bird I ever killed  I walked up on him in a pasture at the edge of the woods and spooked him he flew back in the pines I flanked around him and called him in about 15 minutes and killed him. So I think they can't remember that well, But they can still humble you when they dont want to act right


----------



## supert (Feb 6, 2013)

get you a turkey wing or your hat. sound like a flydown with very little calling sit and scratch leaves. from my experience will get them when nothing else will. just my opinion


----------



## arkie1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Alot of info starting to come out now


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 7, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Call them educated, smart, lucky, whatever, but every bird can be killed,



How 'bout the field birds


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 7, 2013)

The same guys who believe that there are turkey so "smart" that they cant be killed are the same ones who will be setting at the huddle house at 10am opening day talking about how the turkeys were so hened up and "smart" they couldnt do anything with them. Thats what separates turkey killers from turkey hunters IMO


----------



## Gadget (Feb 7, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> The same guys who believe that there are turkey so "smart" that they cant be killed are the same ones who will be setting at the huddle house at 10am opening day talking about how the turkeys were so hened up and "smart" they couldnt do anything with them. Thats what separates turkey killers from turkey hunters IMO


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 7, 2013)

They can all be killed, no doubt. If I can't kill them then I carry my younger brother and the gobbler is in trouble then. I believe we are viewed no different than any other predator. 

You can bust up henned up gobblers and call them in so that's no excuse.  

As long as you pattern one, get in his corridor before he flies down, call a few soft times and sit still, you have a good chance at him. I personally wouldn't do it (although legal here) but no field gobbler stands a chance against a 223/243 bullet, no matter if he's out of shotgun range.


----------



## Kreuz (Feb 7, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> The same guys who believe that there are turkey so "smart" that they cant be killed are the same ones who will be setting at the huddle house at 10am opening day talking about how the turkeys were so hened up and "smart" they couldnt do anything with them. Thats what separates turkey killers from turkey hunters IMO



BOOM! Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Brianf (Feb 7, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> The same guys who believe that there are turkey so "smart" that they cant be killed are the same ones who will be setting at the huddle house at 10am opening day talking about how the turkeys were so hened up and "smart" they couldnt do anything with them. Thats what separates turkey killers from turkey hunters IMO



Now that is the truth. The smart ones sleep late and wait til around 11 to come out and play.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 7, 2013)

^^^^^  is the exception and I guess by most of the post I'm reading on here, not a good turkey hunter. I've killed quite a few birds in a few different states, but I guess I'm just blessed, which is better than good any day of the week. One day maybe I'll be a decent turkey killer and not just a turkey hunter. I enjoy reading a lot of the post on here, and have gained a little insight from some of the salty veterans, so I'm not trying to be rude, I just don't think any of us have anything figured out. Everyone is not as smart as they think they are, about anything really. Tell God all your "answers". I bet he won't say " Wow, you did figure it all out".

IMO, they do get educated. Same reason I (personally) do not make turkey sounds in the woods before season opens. I have killed more birds on opening weekend before they've been called to than any other. Sure it can happen all season but to me in general opening weekend I have the most aggressive responses. (I'm fully aware of the breeding cycles and timing.) Additionally I mostly hunt private land but I do hunt public land a good bit. I do not believe that birds that have not been called to and birds that have been called to and especially shot at, act the same. A lot can be said about people calling too much, because hens just don't normally call that much naturally. 

All birds can be killed, I agree with the post that said you as a hunter must find it's weakness (*creatures of habit*) That sums it up pretty good, find the weakness or don't eat, I bet you find the weakness.


One to stir the pot though. I agree turkeys are not intelligent,logical creatures that use reason and rationale to live by. However, all they do all day long is live in the woods with other turkeys, all day.... every day. I'm pretty sure they've gotten better at deciphering what is a turkey and what is not than we have. They  may even know which turkey is which specifically from their vocalizations. They can hear, they have memories (*creatures of habit*) so it's not a strectch to think they know who they're living around. 

So ya'll can call to them before season. Ride around WMA's blowing an owl hooter from the road all you want. Or you can sit still in the same place calling very little if at all, Either way both are going to hear birds and both ways are going to kill some. Spook them a time or two with either method and it probably won't be as effective. It's a survilval instinct, you just taught them. So they became more educated.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 7, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> The same guys who believe that there are turkey so "smart" that they cant be killed are the same ones who will be setting at the huddle house at 10am opening day talking about how the turkeys were so hened up and "smart" they couldnt do anything with them. Thats what separates turkey killers from turkey hunters IMO



Something to be said for this as well. Folks that shut it down at 10. Are helping me tremendously, If I can get a bird to gobble between 12p-6p, I really like my chances of killing that bird.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 7, 2013)

Great thread btw, good forum fodder


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 7, 2013)

Brianf said:


> I spooked a gobbler two days in a row leaving around 2:30 in the afternoon. He would be in a plot that runs beside a logging road. I would be in my Kawasaki mule and he blew out of there both days when I drove by. I gave him a couple days then went and killed him at 2:15, standing in the edge of the same plot.


Right on, they can be creatures of habit especially in afternoon strutting zones.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 7, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> The same guys who believe that there are turkey so "smart" that they cant be killed are the same ones who will be setting at the huddle house at 10am opening day talking about how the turkeys were so hened up and "smart" they couldnt do anything with them. Thats what separates turkey killers from turkey hunters IMO


Well said!  



Brianf said:


> Now that is the truth. The smart ones sleep late and wait til around 11 to come out and play.


LOL  Yep, some days I plan to get up early take my daughter hunting then go get my late sleeper son for a late morning/early afternoon hunt.


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 7, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> So your saying some of these birds, take off running when you start calling



I've seen it!!  Had a flock with 5 gobblers, 3 jakes, and 2 hens. Snuck to the edge of the field, started calling, they came out of strut and immediately ran into the woods on the other side.  On another occasion I snuck into the field and put out decoys when they were in a low spot.  When they came back up to ridge, they saw the decoys, came out of strut, and ran the other way.  Left me scratching my head!!


----------



## Critter Getter (Feb 7, 2013)

I just don't think any of us have anything figured out. Everyone is not as smart as they think they are, about anything really. [Qoute]

I agree. Every bird is different and every bird requires a different hunting strategy to kill him. But HEY, most everybody on here seems to have every strategy figured out, or at least they act like they do. 

I definitely think birds can be educated. I have guided many inexperienced hunters, and have watched them spook birds that I have watched and knew they it was a "done deal." But as turkey hunting, and guiding inexperienced hunters goes, the kill didn't happen. However, the birds were spooked, and on some occassions left the property, or became wary of the location where they spooked. 

Do I think some gobblers are unkillable? No, I think they all can be killed, but it takes different strategies for killing them. I believe most folks on this thread have focused there attention on if some birds are unkillable, and the question was if Turkey's can be educated.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

Core Lokt said:


> How 'bout the field birds


i've killed a heap of field birds, if you're referring to some of my other posts, i use decoys on field birds, not much luck without them, but yes, i've killed a bunch of turkeys in fields, the one in my avatar is  a field bird i videoed just before he got shot in the face...15 yds


----------



## Critter Getter (Feb 7, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> i've killed a heap of field birds, if you're referring to some of my other posts, i use decoys on field birds, not much luck without them, but yes, i've killed a bunch of turkeys in fields, the one in my avatar is  a bird field bird i videoed just before he got shot in the face...15 yds



Anybody can get pictures off of the internet.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

Critter Getter said:


> Anybody can get pictures off of the internet.


 bet you can't find this one, other than on here or in my living room...


----------



## blong (Feb 7, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> bet you can't find this one, other than on here or in my living room...



What happened to the 10K bet. Just make check payable to GON and we will have a big cook out. I got this pic of the bull nettler in the turkey hunting forum.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

blong said:


> What happened to the 10K bet. Just make check payable to GON and we will have a big cook out. I got this pic of the bull nettler in the turkey hunting forum.


 don't really understand you're post, what the heck is bull nettler? explain, and the BET is still on as far as i'm concerned, lot of people watching, i can prove i videoed this hunt myself, i'll bet you whatever you want, are you in or not?


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

blong said:


> What happened to the 10K bet. Just make check payable to GON and we will have a big cook out. I got this pic of the bull nettler in the turkey hunting forum.


the bet is still on, don't know who or what  the heck bullnettler may be, he may have copied my pic,but i'm the only one with the full video, i can show you better than i can tell you, just tell me when YOU are ready to send the check, and i'll tell you where to send it... or do we just have more blah blah blah?? that's what i thought....


----------



## six (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll be going through Dublin in a couple of weeks.  I could deliver or pick up a 10K check for y'all.  You wouldn't have to worry about me spending it on any turkey hunting equipment, especially.......ah never mind.


----------



## blong (Feb 7, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> the bet is still on, don't know who or what  the heck bullnettler may be, he may have copied my pic,but i'm the only one with the full video, i can show you better than i can tell you, just tell me when YOU are ready to send the check, and i'll tell you where to send it... or do we just have more blah blah blah?? that's what i thought....



The original bet was that the only place that your avatar pic is on here. Well, I copied it and posted it somewhere else so I win!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 8, 2013)

blong said:


> The original bet was that the only place that your avatar pic is on here. Well, I copied it and posted it somewhere else so I win!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 8, 2013)

MKW said:


> With turkeys that are educated, call shy, and decoy shy...how do you ever kill them?
> 
> Mike




We could argue this point all winter and half the spring... 

I don't know what kind of pressured lease you hunt but I know the state forest land in the north east I hunt... These birds are something... Whether its educated, call shy, or just plain scared... 


Granted not every married man has the luxury of hunting 20 plus days every spring and I do believe that makes a huge difference... Birds are tough  but you have enough time to make something happin...


----------



## dtala (Feb 8, 2013)

hawglips said:


> Most people think turkeys are hard to kill because they are smart or educated or extra wary.  I think most of the time it's because he's more timid than smart.  He didn't live through all those turkey seasons to grow them big long spurs by being anxious or bold.
> 
> Increased human activity in the woods has been documented to cause a reduction in gobbling activity, etc.  But I don't think you educate them to turkey calls.



Hal, I hunted a bird in Hale Co Al that had been called up and dusted twice in two weeks. He would go the other way when I called to him. One morning I knew I had him and a hen flew up in a tree maybe 60 yards from the gobbler and started yelping. He hauled turkeybutt in the other direction. I think he associated yelping with getting shot. He was killable but not callable....


----------



## MKW (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> We could argue this point all winter and half the spring...
> 
> I don't know what kind of pressured lease you hunt but I know the state forest land in the north east I hunt... These birds are something... Whether its educated, call shy, or just plain scared...
> 
> ...




Yep, time makes a huge difference. I can hunt every day, if I choose to. Very lucky in that respect. I hunt public land mostly and it gets hunted hard. Still, I've never found a turkey that was smarter than me. He may beat me, but it's because I screwed up somehow and I'm not too proud to admit that I screw it up sometimes. I strive to be a more efficient predator every time I go in the turkey woods.

Mike


----------



## hawglips (Feb 8, 2013)

dtala said:


> Hal, I hunted a bird in Hale Co Al that had been called up and dusted twice in two weeks. He would go the other way when I called to him. One morning I knew I had him and a hen flew up in a tree maybe 60 yards from the gobbler and started yelping. He hauled turkeybutt in the other direction. I think he associated yelping with getting shot. He was killable but not callable....



That's funny. 

That's what you call, "call shy"...


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 8, 2013)

dtala said:


> Hal, I hunted a bird in Hale Co Al that had been called up and dusted twice in two weeks. He would go the other way when I called to him. One morning I knew I had him and a hen flew up in a tree maybe 60 yards from the gobbler and started yelping. He hauled turkeybutt in the other direction. I think he associated yelping with getting shot. He was killable but not callable....



Sounds to me like a hen busted you and I'd say he heard wingbeats of a turkey getting off the ground and then alerting in the tree. I would say that may have been why he hauled butt. If the hen had flown up closer to him I'd say he would have gone airborne too.


----------



## albrown100 (Feb 8, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> The same guys who believe that there are turkey so "smart" that they cant be killed are the same ones who will be setting at the huddle house at 10am opening day talking about how the turkeys were so hened up and "smart" they couldnt do anything with them. Thats what separates turkey killers from turkey hunters IMO



Yeap


----------



## tcoker (Feb 11, 2013)

I never said turkey's were smart. I said they can be eduacated. Let a bird be called in (by you or other hunters) and spooked a couple times and I bet he changes his behavior. He LEARNED to associate that type calling with danger. He has a memory or he wouldn't be able to return to the same food source or roost location. 

I'm assuming that everyone that doesn't believe a turkey can be educated goes out and sets up and tries to call gobblers in before the season comes in. (I'm not saying go out an listen for some gobbling or scouting a field from a distance, I'm saying actively call to a gobbler) IF they can't be educated then it would be a good idea to go do this everyday leading up to opening day, right?


----------



## Mark K (Feb 11, 2013)

The only time a turkey will hear me is during season. I'm aware of their walnut sized brain, but I'm also aware of the sleepless nights they give me. They already have an advantage over me, no need to help them out any.


----------



## GLS (Feb 11, 2013)

Pre-season calling and decoying doesn't help matters for sure and can create call shyness. Pre-season owling and crowing is one thing, but calling up birds with hen calls is counter productive in my opinion.  If it's widely accepted that ducks can be call and decoy shy why would someone assume it is different with turkeys?  I'd rather a turkey not be boogered up before the season. In some places (military reservations)  it is illegal to possess a turkey call anytime but during turkey season.


----------



## dtala (Feb 11, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Sounds to me like a hen busted you and I'd say he heard wingbeats of a turkey getting off the ground and then alerting in the tree. I would say that may have been why he hauled butt. If the hen had flown up closer to him I'd say he would have gone airborne too.



wrong...

I had been sitting by a logging deck right beside a cypress slough for thirty minutes before it got light.. The gobbler was maybe 60 yards to my right, gobbling good in the tree. The obvious fly down spot was the small deck I was sitting next to. The hen flew in from my left and lit in a tree just to my left, maybe 60-70 yards from the gobbler, IN SIGHT OF HIM. He kept gobbling till she yelped and then he flew straight away from her....


----------



## MKW (Feb 11, 2013)

There might have been 4 or 5 hens talking on the other side of him that you didn't hear.  Who knows?

Mike


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 11, 2013)

GLS said:


> \  If it's widely accepted that ducks can be call and decoy shy why would someone assume it is different with turkeys?



For the same reasons one can stick a 6x6 double bull in a field and kill a turkey, yet goose or duck hunting in dry fields one blind horribly stubbled will ruin the entire hunt.


----------



## blong (Feb 11, 2013)

From the Breeze 'just tell me when YOU are ready to send the check, and i'll tell you where to send it... or do we just have more blah blah blah?? that's what i thought.... '.           
You know you made the bet and got called on it, your wording  wasn't how you wanted it or you wouldn't have deleted it so quickly.  So send the check to GON or are you just gonna give more blah, blah, blah? that's what i thought..... lot of people watching.


----------



## blong (Feb 11, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> For the same reasons one can stick a 6x6 double bull in a field and kill a turkey, yet goose or duck hunting in dry fields one blind horribly stubbled will ruin the entire hunt.



If a turkey saw his fellow turkeys get shot near pop ups several dozen times from Canada to the Gulf , he wouldn't come near them either. I have seen several run from decoys myself so I know they can learn.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 11, 2013)

60 yards is squeezing in pretty tight on a roosted bird imo.  If she was on your left and he on your right he was looking right over you to her. You can believe he scans every bit of cover, when it gets light enough for him to see, before he drops down. In your original post you said she flew up. Anyway, like said before too many reasons it could have happened like it did. Best thing is not to dust them twice, or even once.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 11, 2013)

blong said:


> If a turkey saw his fellow turkeys get shot near pop ups several dozen times from Canada to the Gulf , he wouldn't come near them either. I have seen several run from decoys myself so I know they can learn.



Any proof with the pop ups.. I have seen very little talk on the World Wide Web of birds spooking from blinds and in most cases its the blind flapping or them seeing movement in the blind..  With as much as southern hunters claim their birds are pressured someone has to have some video of birds coming to a setup and seeing the blind and taking off running..


----------



## dtala (Feb 11, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> 60 yards is squeezing in pretty tight on a roosted bird imo.  If she was on your left and he on your right he was looking right over you to her. You can believe he scans every bit of cover, when it gets light enough for him to see, before he drops down. In your original post you said she flew up. Anyway, like said before too many reasons it could have happened like it did. Best thing is not to dust them twice, or even once.



60 yards may be too close for you, but please don't judge others by your capabilities....

I'm not a newbie, 62 years old and killing gobblers for 45 years, 250 of em. Spent my whole life working in the woods when I wasn't hunting. If you wern't there please stop second guessing you know nothing about.

The gobbler ran from a hen he could see when she yelped...period.

  troy


----------



## MKW (Feb 11, 2013)

If that gobbler ran away from a live, yelping hen THAT HE COULD SEE, he's not call shy, he's queer.

Seriously, I can't imagine why he would do that...unless he heard more hens in another direction that you could not hear...or he picked you off.

Mike


----------



## blong (Feb 11, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> Any proof with the pop ups.. I have seen very little talk on the World Wide Web of birds spooking from blinds and in most cases its the blind flapping or them seeing movement in the blind..  With as much as southern hunters claim their birds are pressured someone has to have some video of birds coming to a setup and seeing the blind and taking off running..



I doubt turkeys get to be around enough pop up to become scared of them. They are not as condittioned as a duck. But this year I challenge you to fire a warning shot at a tom out of a pop up tent every time he gets near and lets see if you can get him near the tent after several warning shots.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 11, 2013)

blong said:


> The original bet was that the only place that your avatar pic is on here. Well, I copied it and posted it somewhere else so I win!


Like you said, "Anybody can copy pictures off the internet" Heck, if i was to send a check, somebody like you would probably try to copy it and cash it twice....but the post said the only place you'd find it was here or in my living room...and yeah, i changed it cuz i knew there's always SOMEBODY (not pointing any fingers, but if the shoe fits) looking to try and cheat somebody and get something for nothing, Any body with any sense would know exactly what it meant, but you just wait by the mailbox, check's in the mail...Maybe you can copy it, til you get old enough to write your own checks....(or post your own pics) without copying someone else's...


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 11, 2013)

blong said:


> I doubt turkeys get to be around enough pop up to become scared of them. They are not as condittioned as a duck. But this year I challenge you to fire a warning shot at a tom out of a pop up tent every time he gets near and lets see if you can get him near the tent after several warning shots.



But with the pressure you guys have. THey should see plenty on the opening two days, everyone relies on them now a days.. From what I read on here, these jokers got flak jackets on when they crack the egg.. No doubt they recognize the blind as danger just looking for the video 

As for ducks or geese being conditioned.. I am first in line. My spread may be the first they see that year.  Our geese will jump off James Bay and be here the next morning.... You do not finish them in an unstubbled blind with any regularity.. IME geese are have extremely better ability to discern danger than a turkey.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 11, 2013)

blong said:


> The original bet was that the only place that your avatar pic is on here. Well, I copied it and posted it somewhere else so I win!


Ya'll read this and tell me, is this the kinda guy you'd like to have around your kids... what's really sad is, he actually calls himself a WINNER!


----------



## blong (Feb 11, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> But with the pressure you guys have. THey should see plenty on the opening two days, everyone relies on them now a days.. From what I read on here, these jokers got flap jackets on when they crack the egg.. No doubt they recognize the blind as danger just looking for the video
> 
> As for ducks or geese being conditioned.. I am first in line. My spread may be the first they see that year.  Our geese will jump off James Bay and be here the next morning.... You do not finish them in an unstubbled blind with any regularity.. IME geese are have extremely better ability to discern danger than a turkey.



The ones that see a pop up the first 2 days generally don't make it. Where I hunt, you don't need a pop up because it is so thick. You need to take a week off and come on  down to Ms, La,Al, Ga or Fla and make your own hypothesis based on first hand experience. I have hunted several states and they all pale in comparison to the southern birds. We hunt them harder and longer than every one else and the dumb ones don't make it. I'm not being a smart alec, its just the way I feel after hunting other states without as much pressure.


----------



## blong (Feb 11, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Ya'll read this and tell me, is this the kinda guy you'd like to have around your kids... what's really sad is, he actually believes he's a WINNER!



Calm down cool breeze, it was a joke and you turned it into a p---ing contest with your smart alec replies. You have no idea what I believe either.  What does this have to do with kids anyway?


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 11, 2013)

Turkeys are spooked by MOVEMENT, if they were scared of every sound or sight they heard, they'd never leave the tree, here's pics of a bird i shot 15 yds. from my car, (and it wasn't camo) there were 4 toms that came up the road behind my car, i killed one of them, if they ain't scared of that car, they dang sure ain't scared of a blind...


----------



## Critter Getter (Feb 11, 2013)

My word, you really are a good turkey hunter. Shooting turkeys that come up in the yard, that must be very exciting, "NOT". Did you get it on video to?


----------



## six (Feb 11, 2013)

Breeze, man you need to get a bigger truck.  That didn't do hardly any damage to that turkey.  I thought after being run over there would be a lot more feathers than that.

That explains the whole field turkey ordeal.  Those field turkeys can see the truck way before you get close to them.   Now with those timber turkeys you just pop around a corner like that doing about 50 and it's all over   Just kidding big dog.


----------



## dtala (Feb 12, 2013)

MKW said:


> If that gobbler ran away from a live, yelping hen THAT HE COULD SEE, he's not call shy, he's queer.
> 
> Seriously, I can't imagine why he would do that...unless he heard more hens in another direction that you could not hear...or he picked you off.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike. He may of been queerbut he ended up dead so we'll never know. Did you read my first post on this bird..he got called up and spooked twice then called up and shot TWICE(not me) before the incident I spoke of.

  troy


----------



## GTHunter007 (Feb 12, 2013)

Go find Joe Hutto's book "Illumination in the Flatwoods"  You will learn some very interesting aspects about turkey behavior and their reactions/memories of spots and situations.  This book is worth every penny if you enjoy chasing turkeys.  This man followed the turkeys from hatching for over a year.  Awesome insights to their world.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2013)

GTHunter007 said:


> Go find Joe Hutto's book "Illumination in the Flatwoods"  You will learn some very interesting aspects about turkey behavior and their reactions/memories of spots and situations.  This book is worth every penny if you enjoy chasing turkeys.  This man followed the turkeys from hatching for over a year.  Awesome insights to their world.




A lot can be learned from this book.


----------



## GLS (Feb 12, 2013)

Hunting pressure is the key.  My success rate soars on private property on birds that have had little to no pressure.   I can kill them on public land where I hunt 90% of the time, but there is a difference in success rate for me between private and public land birds.  I know better hunters than me that have a higher success rate, but even those fellas have problem birds which have been to the dance more than once.  There is a time and day when most birds will eventually come to a call within gun range.  It just often comes later for public land survivors.  "A deer sees a man sitting in the woods and thinks he's a stump.   A turkey sees a stump in the woods and thinks it's a man."


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey man, just trying to figure out where u went wrong. Bird was called up 2 times and run off. Then 2 more times and shot. Finally I guess he walks into an ambush after swearing off hens. Oh yeah, he was a smart one. Heck, I'm surprised that he could fly up in a tree at all, after getting his feathers knocked off and being weighted down with lead.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Hey man, just trying to figure out where u went wrong. Bird was called up 2 times and run off. Then 2 more times and shot. Finally I guess he walks into an ambush after swearing off hens. Oh yeah, he was a smart one. Heck, I'm surprised that he could fly up in a tree at all, after getting his feathers knocked off and being weighted down with lead.


----------



## dtala (Feb 12, 2013)

only place I went wrong was not running off the hen the evening before when I roosted him, I didn't realize he was gay, I thought he was just call shy....


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 12, 2013)

Critter Getter said:


> My word, you really are a good turkey hunter. Shooting turkeys that come up in the yard, that must be very exciting, "NOT". Did you get it on video to?


I was waiting for some kinda remark, (I knew it was coming), started not to even answer, but i couldn't resist, first of all, i don't claim to be a really good turkey hunter, never have, never will, second, he wasn't in my yard, i can take you to the exact place he was killed, and third, yep, got it on video, that's where the pics came from...Any more questions???


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 12, 2013)

six said:


> Breeze, man you need to get a bigger truck.  That didn't do hardly any damage to that turkey.  I thought after being run over there would be a lot more feathers than that.
> 
> That explains the whole field turkey ordeal.  Those field turkeys can see the truck way before you get close to them.   Now with those timber turkeys you just pop around a corner like that doing about 50 and it's all over   Just kidding big dog.


If that had been the case, there'd be 4 of 'em flopping, well, i may have veered around the last one since you can only kill three, but wait a minute, if you run over them, do they still count against the limit?? lol.. And, that's why i drive a small truck, doesn't mess 'em up too bad...


----------



## six (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 12, 2013)

Troy, 

One day when we grow up i hope we can be as good as the hunters on here...

I mean you have only spent your whole life killing stuff and catching folks killing stuff that werent supposed to be killing stuff....

One day we all hope to make it to the top.....We all have hope..

I loves the internet right before a season opens up!


----------



## dtala (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Mud 

Yeah, I just hope I can good at something when i grow up...maybe if I keep studying the internet heros ways???

  troy


----------



## robert carter (Feb 13, 2013)

Turkeys are all different. I`ve seen them run from a blind and I`ve seen them so close I could stick my hand out and grab one by the neck.
  Public land Turkeys are hard Private land much easier .all together different animals and hunting tactics. Like the difference between hunting a spike or a 5.5 year old buck. A deer but not the same critter or tactics as hunting the spike.

When a Fella tells you he has killed 250 Turkeys I would respectfully LISTEN. You may learn something but what do I know....my last 13 Gobblers were killed with a longbow under 15 yards...RC


----------



## tcoker (Feb 13, 2013)

250 birds \ 45 years = 5.556 birds per year.... WOW. That's over 5 birds every year for 45 straight years. That's a big number, impressive.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 13, 2013)

Mark K said:


> The only time a turkey will hear me is during season...





GLS said:


> Pre-season calling and decoying doesn't help matters for sure and can create call shyness. Pre-season owling and crowing is one thing, but calling up birds with hen calls is counter productive in my opinion.  If it's widely accepted that ducks can be call and decoy shy why would someone assume it is different with turkeys?  I'd rather a turkey not be boogered up before the season. In some places (military reservations)  it is illegal to possess a turkey call anytime but during turkey season.



Thank you guys, ya'll are the only ones that answered my question. 



icdedturkes said:


> For the same reasons one can stick a 6x6 double bull in a field and kill a turkey, yet goose or duck hunting in dry fields one blind horribly stubbled will ruin the entire hunt.



You are right, huge difference. I don't know the answer but geese and ducks are also approaching from the sky (normally)which makes perception totally different. I'm not saying that's the reason, just a possibility.


----------



## dtala (Feb 13, 2013)

tcoker said:


> 250 birds \ 45 years = 5.556 birds per year.... WOW. That's over 5 birds every year for 45 straight years. That's a big number, impressive.




I personally killed 150 of them and called up another 100 birds that the guy/gal sitting beside me killed. A LOT of those were children and new hunters. My best year was 32 birds in four states, I killed nine of those. My best day was three birds for three hunters, I never even carried a gun.


----------



## dtala (Feb 13, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Turkeys are all different. I`ve seen them run from a blind and I`ve seen them so close I could stick my hand out and grab one by the neck.
> Public land Turkeys are hard Private land much easier .all together different animals and hunting tactics. Like the difference between hunting a spike or a 5.5 year old buck. A deer but not the same critter or tactics as hunting the spike.
> 
> When a Fella tells you he has killed 250 Turkeys I would respectfully LISTEN. You may learn something but what do I know....my last 13 Gobblers were killed with a longbow under 15 yards...RC



13 with a longbow is equal to 150 with a shotgun...most bowhunter have no idea how hard this is to do. I've killed couple dozen with a bow, only one with a longbow.

Hope ya make it more this spring RC. BTW, who is that old looking guy in yer pics???


----------



## blong (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## six (Feb 13, 2013)

blong said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Turkeys are all different. I`ve seen them run from a blind and I`ve seen them so close I could stick my hand out and grab one by the neck.
> Public land Turkeys are hard Private land much easier .all together different animals and hunting tactics. Like the difference between hunting a spike or a 5.5 year old buck. A deer but not the same critter or tactics as hunting the spike.
> 
> When a Fella tells you he has killed 250 Turkeys I would respectfully LISTEN. You may learn something but what do I know....my last 13 Gobblers were killed with a longbow under 15 yards...RC





dtala said:


> 13 with a longbow is equal to 150 with a shotgun...most bowhunter have no idea how hard this is to do. I've killed couple dozen with a bow, only one with a longbow.
> 
> Hope ya make it more this spring RC. BTW, who is that old looking guy in yer pics???





A lot can be learned from both of you woodsmen.


----------



## six (Feb 13, 2013)

robert carter said:


> When a Fella tells you he has killed 250 Turkeys I would respectfully LISTEN. You may learn something but what do I know....my last 13 Gobblers were killed with a longbow under 15 yards...RC


I'm listening and taking notes.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 13, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Turkeys are all different. I`ve seen them run from a blind and I`ve seen them so close I could stick my hand out and grab one by the neck.
> Public land Turkeys are hard Private land much easier .all together different animals and hunting tactics. Like the difference between hunting a spike or a 5.5 year old buck. A deer but not the same critter or tactics as hunting the spike.
> 
> When a Fella tells you he has killed 250 Turkeys I would respectfully LISTEN. You may learn something but what do I know....my last 13 Gobblers were killed with a longbow under 15 yards...RC





Public land turkey and private land turkey are the same, no difference at all, they don't know which is which, some of the easiest turkey I've ever killed have been on public land.


----------



## dtala (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll be listening to the guy that has killed 13 with a longbow. Until you have tried it one cannot understand just how difficult it is to get a shot off with a longbow an an unalarmed gobbler.

  troy


----------



## dtala (Feb 13, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Public land turkey and private land turkey are the same, no difference at all, they don't know which is which, some of the easiest turkey I've ever killed have been on public land.



I'd say that public land birds CAN be harder just because you don't know what some yahoo did to that bird while you wern't there. But I've killed some pretty easy hard pressured public birds. And some dang hard little pressure private birds.

Depends on the bird, and sometimes what day it is. Or maybe what truck ya drive. Say yer hunting a ford liking bird and yer driving a (say it ain't so) Chevy, ya ain't killing that bird.

, sorry Nic...


----------



## Gadget (Feb 13, 2013)

dtala said:


> I'd say that public land birds CAN be harder just because you don't know what some yahoo did to that bird while you wern't there. But I've killed some pretty easy hard pressured public birds. And some dang hard little pressure private birds.
> 
> Depends on the bird, and sometimes what day it is. Or maybe what truck ya drive. Say yer hunting a ford liking bird and yer driving a (say it ain't so) Chevy, ya ain't killing that bird.
> 
> , sorry Nic...





Generally speaking yes public land hunting is harder on average, mostly because of hunter interference, sometimes because of the terrain or maybe lack of access, but take things like that out of the equation and I really don't see a difference. I have seen public land turkey that would run to the gun on a string like there was no tomorrow.......... and there wasn't..


----------



## six (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh yeah, killing birds with a longbow, no dekes or blinds and not on a private semi-tame turkey farm.  My hats off to anyone who accomplish's that.  Do it on a regular basis and your in elite company.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 13, 2013)

six said:


> Oh yeah, killing birds with a longbow, no dekes or blinds and not on a private semi-tame turkey farm.  My hats off to anyone who accomplish's that.  Do it on a regular basis and your in elite company.




I know of places on PUBLIC LAND where you can walk up to gobblers and shoot them with a bow, no camo, no calls; they let you walk up to about 20yds before they start easing off, plenty close enough to just draw back and shoot em.....Don't ask me where, and no I don't hunt them, I consider them tame but yet they're 100% wild public land gobblers, born and raised. I've got the pics.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 13, 2013)

Gadget said:


> I know of places on PUBLIC LAND where you can walk up to gobblers and shoot them with a bow, no camo, no calls; they let you walk up to about 20yds before they start easing off, plenty close enough to just draw back and shoot em.....Don't ask me where, and no I don't hunt them, I consider them tame but yet they're 100% wild public land gobblers, born and raised. I've got the pics.


If you don't hunt them, why would you mind telling where this magical place is? And i'm sure we would all enjoy seeing the pics....


----------



## tcoker (Feb 14, 2013)

Gadget, do you set up and call to birds before season?


----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 14, 2013)

I like Ford birds....Never made the connection to Chevy birds...BUT a company that needs the govermanure to make it cant really be all that bright....Maybe its the Chevy birds that run down the barrel..

I must ponder that..


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> If you don't hunt them, why would you mind telling where this magical place is? And i'm sure we would all enjoy seeing the pics....




I would have some ppl very mad at me if I did, they're considered pets. This can happen anywhere where turkey get used to seeing people every day and are not hunted. I'll give you an example that I can tell you about, Clayton county water authority, they do deer hunts on this property, bow only, but no turkey hunting, I've walked within 20yds of turkey over there on several occasions, hens and gobblers. If they allowed turkey hunting it would be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2013)

tcoker said:


> Gadget, do you set up and call to birds before season?



No I never setup and call birds in before season.


----------



## dtala (Feb 14, 2013)

Gadget said:


> I know of places on PUBLIC LAND where you can walk up to gobblers and shoot them with a bow, no camo, no calls; they let you walk up to about 20yds before they start easing off, plenty close enough to just draw back and shoot em.....Don't ask me where, and no I don't hunt them, I consider them tame but yet they're 100% wild public land gobblers, born and raised. I've got the pics.



ZOO......


----------



## tcoker (Feb 14, 2013)

Gadget said:


> No I never setup and call birds in before season.


Why Not?

Nor do I, personally I don't hoot or caw or anything, just listen. Don't have a problem with hooting before season, I just don't.

*If *I'm following your post correctly, they cannot be educated, and pressure doesn't effect them (only interference from other hunters). Based on those assumptions it wouldn't hurt to call a tom in everyday leading up to the season opening,right?  I don't think I'm following correctly.

The premise of the thread was if turkeys can be educated, by calling,decoying,pressure whatever. I believe they can, has nothing to do with if any bird can or cannot be killed.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2013)

tcoker said:


> Why Not?
> 
> Nor do I, personally I don't hoot or caw or anything, just listen. Don't have a problem with hooting before season, I just don't.
> 
> ...




They can become more wary from negative human interaction just as they can become more tame from positive.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 14, 2013)

dtala said:


> ZOO......


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2013)

dtala said:


> ZOO......





yeah if you consider the National forest a zoo......


----------



## tcoker (Feb 14, 2013)

So they can become educated...


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2013)

tcoker said:


> So they can become educated...




Never said they couldn't........


----------



## tcoker (Feb 14, 2013)

I stand corrected, I thought that was what you were implying but after rereading some of the previous post, you in fact never did say that. appologies.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 14, 2013)

You will not in the spring walk up ona gobbler at horse Creek , bullard Creek or fort stewart and him stand there for a picture. Promise.

  the last Gobbler I killed on fort stewart was with a 66" Howard Hill longbow with no blind, no dekes using a diaphram call at 3:30 in the afternoon. The shot was around 10 yards from my knees leaned over with the bow horizontal to the ground. It was a dumb 2 year old.It was the best Turkey hunt of my life. I could hardly talk after the shot I was shaking so bad. Good hunting fellers.RC


----------



## six (Feb 14, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## MKW (Feb 14, 2013)

That is awesome! 

Mike


----------



## dtala (Feb 14, 2013)

congrats on a great kill Robert. Thats a long longbow to be maneuvering around turkey hunting.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 14, 2013)

robert carter said:


> You will not in the spring walk up ona gobbler at horse Creek , bullard Creek or fort stewart and him stand there for a picture. Promise.
> 
> the last Gobbler I killed on fort stewart was with a 66" Howard Hill longbow with no blind, no dekes using a diaphram call at 3:30 in the afternoon. The shot was around 10 yards from my knees leaned over with the bow horizontal to the ground. It was a dumb 2 year old.It was the best Turkey hunt of my life. I could hardly talk after the shot I was shaking so bad. Good hunting fellers.RC


man i know times are tough, i've got an old shotgun you can borrow so you can put that thing away, just kidding, GREAT JOB!! You bring home a turkey with that rig, you've done something!!


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 14, 2013)

^ What he said.  ..... As for educated birds....I just try to make sure I'm just a little more educated than the particular bird I am hunting.
  "Thats all I have to say about that."


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2013)

robert carter said:


> You will not in the spring walk up ona gobbler at horse Creek , bullard Creek or fort stewart and him stand there for a picture. Promise.
> 
> the last Gobbler I killed on fort stewart was with a 66" Howard Hill longbow with no blind, no dekes using a diaphram call at 3:30 in the afternoon. The shot was around 10 yards from my knees leaned over with the bow horizontal to the ground. It was a dumb 2 year old.It was the best Turkey hunt of my life. I could hardly talk after the shot I was shaking so bad. Good hunting fellers.RC





That's impressive with no blind or dekes, know some people that have done it with compound but not a stick.


Haven't hunted those places you mentioned but I have hunted a dozen or more other public lands here in Ga and many more in different states around the country for all sub-species, I've seen some pretty dumb/tame acting birds living on public land, even on the one many claim to be the toughest public land in the country; Big Cypress


----------



## morris (Apr 4, 2013)

Parked within 100 yards of a bird one time.  He gobbled on the roost, I spooked his hens, he still gobbled on the roost.  He flew down after letting him know a hen was in a food plot.  Didn't come there.  Flew down into burnt pines, followed his gobbling.  People tracks everywhere in the fire breaks. Called to him, he would gobble, crows called he would gobble.  Followed his gobbling self somemore. Killed the bird.  1. He is a turkey, wants to be with other turkeys, he was alone.  2. Turkeys aint that smart,  I did several things wrong, but still killed the bird. 3. Where hunted in the fall manyt times the hunter intentionaly scares the birds and then calls them back to kill them.  This was at a management area and these bird had been messed with for a couple weeks.


----------



## hambone76 (Apr 4, 2013)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> It seems to me the biggest problem with new hunters or old hunters who never learned, is educating birds. Through over calling or calling to loud, or spooking birds while walking around the woods blowing up a box call. Personally, I prefer to only use soft yelps, but mostly clucks and purrs. What's you thoughts and experiences with educated birds? How'd you eventually kill them?



To the O.P.....
Turkeys are going to act like turkeys. We are calling to them in an attempt to get them to do the opposite of what nature has them do and that is to get the gobbler to come to the hen when nature has the hens coming to the gobbler. The ones that dont come to the call are simply behaving normally. If the hen does not eventually come to them they leave in search of one that is receptive.
Soft calling and avoiding over calling has done the best for me. I try to set up in different locations and use different calls on birds that I hunt repeatedly. No certain method will ensure you a kill with "call shy" or "educated" gobblers. I only try to be there on a day when a particular bird is lonely or vulnerable. That may only be one day of several days of getting after the same bird. Being persistent and learning their habits is what gets them killed IMO.


----------



## hambone76 (Apr 4, 2013)

I try to call soft intially as stated above, but I have killed a few of my birds by getting more aggressive with my calling when the subtle approach wasnt working or vise versa. I try to figure out what type of calling is going to appeal to each bird I work. If I toy with one for too long and exhaust all of my resources I will leave one be and look for one that wants to play. Then I will try to catch up with the one I left on another day.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 4, 2013)

So let me get this straight, most of the people on here are against a 70yd turkey gun because its not "turkey hunting".  Then they get on this thread and fuss about the birds being to hard to kill because someone educated them.  Come on folks.  Get real.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe said people should learn how to call and be a "real" turkey hunter.


----------

